# Blood in Stool



## hamsterfeet (Nov 19, 2012)

A few days ago Iposting about Remi's gas problems and pain, I was happy since in the last 2 days it seemed like she was doing a lot better, but today she came down with stasis again.
This mornig we found Remi not being able to poop, and not eating. She seemed like she was trying really hard to poop but nothing would come out. We gave her some belly massages and some meloxicam in order to help her, but after a few hours it was obvious that she wasn't getting any better, so we took her to the vet. When we got there, she pooped a little ball with some blood, the vet immediately gave her some antibiotics and injected some fluids into her. The vet was not sure what was going on, so she decided to keep her for a few days. Sadly,his is not the first time the vet finds blood in Remi anus and stool. none of the 3 vets we have seen has an answer for this. I'm really worry about her, I'm not sure what to do anymore. The vets don't seem to know what's causing Remi's constant gas and bleeding and I can't find an answer either. 

So I came here to see if someone has been in this situation, any advise would be greatly appreciated.

I feel so depressed now, and I'm not getting any support from my family since they don't seem to understand why I'm spending so much money on a rabbit. I tell them that Remi is not just a rabbit, she is my friend, so I want to do everything I can to help her. *I know you guys understand this*


----------



## JBun (Nov 20, 2012)

What about ulcers? I think I remember reading somewhere that a vet prescribed a med for a rabbit with ulcers. Maybe ask your vet about that. Proviable RB is supposed to be a really good rabbit probiotic, maybe ask your vet about that as well. Probiotics may help get the gas problem under control.

I'm really sorry your bun is having such a hard time. I hope they figure out something to help her.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 20, 2012)

poor Remi . it's so stressful when they aren't feeling well! she's far from "just a rabbit" - the way bunnies look up at you with their sweet, trusting faces makes me melt every time. they're always there for you and seem to know when you really need some cuddles or a reassuring lick or two. I'd do anything for my two, just like you'd do anything for Remi.

I really hope you can find the cause of her problems and get her feeling better again! ray:


----------



## missyscove (Nov 20, 2012)

Was the blood in the stool red (frank blood) or dark/black(digested blood)? I'm sure your vet knows the difference but it's important to help localize where the blood is coming from. 

What is her diet like?


----------



## hamsterfeet (Nov 20, 2012)

I will certainly ask my vet about ulcers when I go pick up Remi. I called today, and the vet said that she is doing a ot better, no blood and she is pooping and eating so that's good. But I still really need to know what's causing all her problems. Thanks for the advise


----------



## hamsterfeet (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. Yes rabbits are so trusting, and lovable. Many people don't seem to understand that. Remi is special to me, she is very bonded with me, and I'm love her very much. I'm the only person she trusts, and I want to do everything that I can to help her, money can never replace my friend.


----------



## hamsterfeet (Nov 20, 2012)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Was the blood in the stool red (frank blood) or dark/black(digested blood)? I'm sure your vet knows the difference but it's important to help localize where the blood is coming from.
> 
> What is her diet like?


The blood seemed pretty fresh.It was liquid (No dry blood) and came right after she had poop a little. Her anus was bloody too. It was kinda red(not vivid red but certainly red going to orange). 

Since she has sucha a delicate digestive system, her diet is pretty strict. Until last week, she used to get about 1/8 cup pf pellets, some veggies (cilantro, dark green lettuce, parsley) and her hay (2nd and 3rd cut timothy, as well as some orchard, she is picky, so she eats a little of everything), and very little to no treats. But since she was having so much gas last week the vet recommended changing into an all hay diet. The first 2 day of her all hay diet, she was doing excellent, she was super happy and didn't seem to have any gas nor pain. That changed on the third day (yesterday morning), when we found her with pain, and trying really hard to poop.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Nov 21, 2012)

hamsterfeet wrote:


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Was the blood in the stool red (frank blood) or dark/black(digested blood)? I'm sure your vet knows the difference but it's important to help localize where the blood is coming from.
> ...


--howdy,-inneed of poopology here is a link that should exceed your expectations http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sickbun.html that given hopefully not a urinary tract infection,or cancer--might require sub-Q-fluids,nsaid(metacam),reglyn-(gut mobility)--has the bunz had an physical or do these vets only work with dogs and cats--beware of them--sometimes red urine is a result of greens,carrots,etc.-grasses,pellets and water are on the menu for this buns,,--and you are correct about the money// family don,t understand-its only a rabbit-ha,ha--try saying to them its only a cat or dog,..they don,t understand---let me know if this link helps as i am too ill to write anymore,--sincerely james waller--:innocent:innocentray:


----------

